# Fiorenzato Grinder - is it worth buying?



## Kowalencki (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey guys,

I'm currently using very simple Sage grinder (Pro Control) together with Gaggia Classic. I was thinking of an upgrade and found the offer for 6yo Fiorenzato grinder (not sure of model yet). Guess i could get the price down to 80-100 euro and wondering whether its worth my time buying it or should I just save some more and think of something better. The burrs were changed 1year ago and the grinder has been used in the coffee shop. Im waiting for some more info but wanted to check what you guys think and what should i be looking for when purchasing used grinder?

Thanks for any help. Hard to tell anything by pic but posting it here anyways.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The links do not work.....is it dosered or on demand. The F64 is quite popular on the circuit. I have had a few and they are usually bullet proof


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

These are usually very solid, large and heavy grinders for commercial use, fast grinding, producing very fluffy grinds


----------



## Kowalencki (Dec 4, 2016)

Pics should be working now. Any idea what model is it?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks like a Dodge 64mm which as you say, is a rebadged Fiorenzato.....it is old but they are normally pretty bullet proof. Have a listen to it to make sure the motor is not noisy (bearings) and after that, there is not much to go wong


----------



## Kowalencki (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks for the info @dfk41 . How do you think they compare to other grinders like mazzer? Id be using it in the houshold for quite easy work (4-8 cups a day max).

Any info much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would suspect that there is little difference but where you are, can you buy an SJ for the same price?


----------



## Kowalencki (Dec 4, 2016)

Based in Ireland (Dublin). For that price; no chance. The lowest price for secondhand SJ was 280-300euro


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Anyone got experience with a e60 evo?

my coffee wholesaler if vouching for them over our current Mazzer, and at £500 I can't see how they can be 'that' decent and consistent. Talking in a commercial environment here (300-350 shots a day)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stevie said:


> Anyone got experience with a e60 evo?
> 
> my coffee wholesaler if vouching for them over our current Mazzer, and at £500 I can't see how they can be 'that' decent and consistent. Talking in a commercial environment here (300-350 shots a day)


The F64 Evo is a really good grinder. Built like a Mazzer, really quick and personally I like them.....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Stevie said:


> Anyone got experience with a e60 evo?
> 
> my coffee wholesaler if vouching for them over our current Mazzer, and at £500 I can't see how they can be 'that' decent and consistent. Talking in a commercial environment here (300-350 shots a day)


Haven't you got a major at work in which case no the f64 is not as good


----------

